# 2022 Gladiator Overland, Western Defender plow



## ShadowsPapa (3 mo ago)

I have some tips for Western (not really complaints, just tips, things that would help others, maybe even save Western some money on cables). But - I can claim success. 
I bought everything from a local dealer. They said they'd 'never mounted a plow on a Jeep' - which I question, but they sure knew what I needed without question or hesitation. 
I did the full install myself (retired mechanic/auto electrician, still have my hands in automotive, truck and Jeep).

My recommendations if you are going to install a 300 pound plow on the Overland - which is made for a nice ride:
Go to the Synergy 1" lift springs (8863-10). If you have installed other weight up front first, like I did, installing heavy winch, steel bumper and front receiver, go with the 2" Synergy front springs (8863-20).
They are dual-rate springs ride beautifully unloaded, but handle loads better than stock. I had so much weight on the front of my truck already with an 80 pound winch, heavy steel bumper, and a 2" receiver, mine already dropped a bit on stock springs. So the 1" springs basically took my truck back up to stock height before the plow.

Also - Western says "ballast not required" - LOL - I could argue the point. I put 210 pounds in the rear of mine and it's just enough. With plow on, my truck spun the rear wheels getting up the gravel driveway between the front of me shop and around to the front of my garage and house. I had to either feather the gas carefully or put it in 4wd. The 3 x 70 pound tubes of sand helped. 

I had to notch brackets to clear my bumper, and there's a factory fog light harness connector on the frame, and I made a slight notch to clear that as well. She's really tight up front with the winch/winch plate, 2" receiver, and then the plow bar but it JUST works. 





























Made an acrylic piece to attach the plow control bracket to so I could use my phone mount to hold the control in the winter.







































Positive cable to hot side of winch disconnect solenoid, and I take plow power from that terminal rather than back to the battery.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

When they say “ballast not required” they simply mean that it’s not required to stop from going over the front GAWR, not that it isn’t needed for traction


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Good idea, I would have added the counterweight also.

Even if it isn’t over the front weight rating the use of adding weight is recommended.


----------



## ShadowsPapa (3 mo ago)

Since these can be equipped factory with the diesel, I wasn't too concerned about the front weight - although these sit a lot further out than the engine sitting right over the axle. There's enough leverage with a plow sticking clear out front that it tends to lift the rear end off the rear axle.


----------

